# Hamble School Rally



## LadyJ

Just a wee mention of the Hamble School Rally folks. I see we now have 38 attendees most of which are still unconfirmed :roll: so if you would be so kind as to confirm yourselves it would be much appreciated. If you can not confirm yourselves just post on here and I will do it for you. Thanks

Still room for a few more as well

Hamble Rally

We have entertainment arranged hopefully :roll: Kennyjay will be doing the honors and I also think we have a party for a certain person on here that's being arranged???

Jacquie


----------



## smurfinguk

Hi Lady J
unfortunately unable to get to Hamble. Hope to see you later in the year
Resa and Eric


----------



## LadyJ

smurfinguk said:


> Hi Lady J
> unfortunately unable to get to Hamble. Hope to see you later in the year
> Resa and Eric


Ok Resa I will take you of the rally list thanks for letting me know

Jacquie


----------



## locovan

Hi Jacque Yes Im here :lol: :lol: 
I have been telling everybody that Ray and I will be having our Golden Celebrations at Hamble as I cant think of any other group of friends We would like to celebrate with. :wink: 
We will lay on loads of nibbles etc etc and yes we have Entertainment.


----------



## Spacerunner

Apologies Jaqui, but I too have to back out.

Didn't realise the dates clashed with our ferry date. Shame really as its on our doorstep and I've heard its a nice venue.


----------



## LadyJ

Spacerunner said:


> Apologies Jaqui, but I too have to back out.
> 
> Didn't realise the dates clashed with our ferry date. Shame really as its on our doorstep and I've heard its a nice venue.


Ok John thanks for letting me know ive taken you of the rally list now

Was hoping to collect a few more all I seem to be doing is losing folks  :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## bognormike

can you confirm for me please Jac


----------



## LadyJ

bognormike said:


> can you confirm for me please Jac


With pleasure Mike 

Anymore want confiming? anymore coming?

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still 16 unconfirmed :roll: if you can not confirm yourselves please post on here and we will do it for you


We do still have room for a few more as well but I do need to know how many we have definately coming as I have to cover the cost of hire of the school hall

Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still 15 unconfirmed  could you please let me know folks if your coming or not. Thanks.

Still room for a few more to attend but ii would be appreciated if you didn't leave it to the last minuet to add yourselves to the rally list.


Jacquie


----------



## Invicta

Sorry can't conform yet Jacqui as we are waiting to know David's shifts.

Will let you know as soon as possible.

Peggy (Invicta) and family.


----------



## RedSonja

Any chance you can confirm us please. Not sure what I did with the e mail.

Ta

Sonja


----------



## sallytrafic

Bump, by the way was at Hamble on Saturday found what seems to be an excellent restaurant "River Rat" they have a very pleasant sheltered garden with huge umbrellas / sunshades and dogs are allowed (they have their own entrance). Might be more expensive than the pub based ones but we like their style. We went directly to the garden without realising they didn't open for another hour, they apologised for not being open we apologised for being early said we had only some for a coffee, certainly we can do coffees was their approach do the dogs want any water? 

Service


----------



## clianthus

Hi Sonja

All confirmed now.


----------



## pjbtimes2

*Hamble & Hatton Rallies*

Hi Jacquie

I would like to confirm we wish to attend:

1) The Hamble Rally from Friday 28th May to Tuesday 1st June.

2)The Hatton Rally from Friday 27th August to Monday 30th August.

Rgds

Pete and Pam Burrell.


----------



## clianthus

Hi pjbtimes2

You are now confirmed on both rally lists. Thanks for letting us know and look forward to seeing you both there.


----------



## jasonb

hi jackie, can you please confirm us for hamble rally thanks. ed and sandie


----------



## jasonb

sorry jackie i forgot to ask can you also confirm newbury,thank you,


----------



## clianthus

Hi jasonb

I have confirmed you on Hamble and Newbury show rally.

Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## LadyJ

We do still have 7 unconfirmed if the following folks wouldn't mind confirming it would be much appreciated, or if you are not coming please let us know so we can take you off the list. Thanks

adieroamer
motorhomer2
G2EWS
caz_cat
Chris_s
sersol
Invicta (I know why)


----------



## pepe

*hamble rally*

hi jaq confirm us please mick &val


----------



## DABurleigh

That's the bingo sorted ;-)


----------



## clianthus

Hi pepe (Mick & Val)

I've confirmed you on the list, be good to meet up again.


Hi DAB's

Only if Jac gets some new tickets with all different numbers :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh

Oh yes, that reminded me. I thought at the time "Never realised Bingo could be this hard!"


----------



## 96706

Something strange going on I think. Both Hiphop and us confirmed our attendance some months ago!

But please re-confirm our attendance. We shall be arriving on the Fridayat 4.30pm.


----------



## LadyJ

**** said:


> Something strange going on I think. Both Hiphop and us confirmed our attendance some months ago!
> 
> But please re-confirm our attendance. We shall be arriving on the Fridayat 4.30pm.


Could you make it 5pm please Peter slight change in time as the field is being used by the kids till 4.30 and we don't want to be mowing any of them over do we :lol:

Dabs I got new bingo tickets now :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## 96706

Thanks Jaquie,

Can you also confirm hiphop as well. I know he is coming, we are both at Swanage untill Friday morning when we travel up to Hamble. At 1700 hrs of course.

****


----------



## LadyJ

hiphop all confirmed now ****  

Now that just leaves 10 more to confirm :roll: unless anymore of you are thinking of joining us.


Jacquie


----------



## AndrewandShirley

We will be coming but only for the Monday and Tuesday nights.

Many thanks


----------



## LadyJ

AndrewandShirley said:


> We will be coming but only for the Monday and Tuesday nights.
> 
> Many thanks


Thats ok AndrewandShirley all confirmed now 

7 to go now :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## Chris_s

Hi Jacquie
Sent you a PM but we have confirmed - reasons for delay in PM.
Chris-s
Chris & Gordon


----------



## Happyrunner

*Hamble Rally*

Hi Jacs

Can you confirm us please. Can't wait to catch up with old friends.

Kind regards

Linda


----------



## clive1821

Ok..... so how do we confirm and pay?


----------



## clianthus

Hi clive1821

I will confirm you on the list no problem.

You pay LadyJ (Jacquie) on arrival at the rally, for however many nights you are staying, plus the £1 rally fee. It is cash only and if you could have the correct money it does help her. Thanks.

EDIT

I see you are already confirmed. Happyrunner and Chris_s are also confirmed already.

Are you lot just trying to confuse me :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Linda your all ready confirmed :roll: :lol: 


Clive1821

When you add your name to the rally list you should get an e.mail from us, you click on the link in the e.mail and that confirms you on the rally list. Payment is to the rally marshal on arrival cash only please.
Look forward to seeing you there.


Jacquie


----------



## rayc

*Re: Hamble Rally*



Happyrunner said:


> Hi Jacs
> 
> Can you confirm us please. Can't wait to catch up with old friends.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Linda


Who are you calling old?


----------



## clive1821

Hi Sorry.... I use my seconday email account and did not see the link... I found it later and confirmed then... thanks for your help...


----------



## pjbtimes2

*Hamble Rally*

[marq=up]
Lady J

Sorry but we will now not be joining you at Hamble. Hope to do so if there is a next time. Please would you therefore remove us from the attendee list. Thanks.


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Hamble Rally*



pjbtimes2 said:


> [marq=up]
> Lady J
> 
> Sorry but we will now not be joining you at Hamble. Hope to do so if there is a next time. Please would you therefore remove us from the attendee list. Thanks.


Ok thanks for letting me know I have removed you from the list.|Catch you some other time.

Jacquie


----------



## Invicta

Hopefully we will be there as David is off duty. Just a health problem with a family member that may cause us to have to cancel at the last minute. Sorry about this.

I am off to what looks to be sunny Bournemouth tomorrow till Friday for the RCN Congress where I catch up with other 'old' friends.

Enjoy this marvellous weather everyone!

Peggy (Invicta)


----------



## LadyJ

Invicta said:


> Hopefully we will be there as David is off duty. Just a health problem with a family member that may cause us to have to cancel at the last minute. Sorry about this.
> 
> I am off to what looks to be sunny Bournemouth tomorrow till Friday for the RCN Congress where I catch up with other 'old' friends.
> 
> Enjoy this marvellous weather everyone!
> 
> Peggy (Invicta)


Ok Peggy I will put you as a yes but if your not going to make it please let me know.

Anymore of you coming to Hamble is so please add your names to the rally list a.s.a.p as I might be off on me travels soon

Jacquie


----------



## GerryD

Jacqui,
Unfortunately we have been roped into a family function in Kent that weekend and can no longer attend. Sorry to let you down.
Hope to make it to the Global, but that depends on arrival of new MH. Got to fit a holiday around the new van delivery. New van due end July, tunnel booked 31 July. Tunnel booking may have to slip back a couple of weeks.
Gerry


----------



## LadyJ

GerryD said:


> Jacqui,
> Unfortunately we have been roped into a family function in Kent that weekend and can no longer attend. Sorry to let you down.
> Hope to make it to the Global, but that depends on arrival of new MH. Got to fit a holiday around the new van delivery. New van due end July, tunnel booked 31 July. Tunnel booking may have to slip back a couple of weeks.
> Gerry


Ok Gerry no problem have removed you from the rally list, hope you can make the Global

Jacquie


----------



## moblee

As I've never been to hamble are we inside the school grounds or the rec ?
What I want to know is can I put up a safari room ?


----------



## DABurleigh

In the school grounds, and yes, you can put up the largest safari room ever if you wish. Space is one thing we are not short of - acres of lovely grass for your pegs 

Dave


----------



## LadyJ

As Dabs says yes we have plenty of room on the grass its the schools playing field, but if its very dare I say WET :roll: we might all have to shuffle up on the bits of hard standings :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## moblee

Thanks Dave, I was just worried about marking the grass if I had a Erection for Five days 8O :lol:


----------



## rayc

moblee said:


> Thanks Dave, I was just worried about marking the grass if I had a Erection for Five days 8O :lol:


Phil, For your next one use these people. Ray


----------



## LadyJ

All totally {offtopic} boys :roll: no erections allowed at Hamble :lol: especially as I no longer have an awning to erect  due to it going awol at Peteborough

Any more coming to Hamble :?: :?: :?: 



Jacquie


----------



## moblee

Alright Jacquie :wink: 

What do you mean your awning gone AWOL ??


----------



## LadyJ

moblee said:


> Alright Jacquie :wink:
> 
> What do you mean your awning gone AWOL ??


It decided to take its self off over me van  and now its knackered scues french:roll: anybody got an omnister awning going cheap let me know its the roof type one and big

Now i'm totally going off topic :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## 96706

Jacquie 'off topic' Never! :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Still a few unconfirmed for Hamble

adieroamer
sersol (I know why)

*Please note all attending this rally it does not start till 5pm on the Friday* so please do not try to get in earlier as it is a school field and the kids will still be using it.

If you arrive early to the area you can park in the Royal Victoria Country Park at Netley I think its about £1.20 for the day.

If any more of you are thinking of attending please be quick adding your names to the rally list.

Jacquie


----------



## bognormike

Thanks for the reminder about the start time. We are due at the hospital at Pompey in the morning and were going to come straight there  . Shopping at Hedge End maybe calling (oh dear)


----------



## LadyJ

:roll: :roll: :roll: some mother do have em don't they Boggy :lol: must read the instructions on the rally listings in future


Jacquie


----------



## ladyrunner

I have just confirmed my attendance on the Rally. That's me and the two boys, and cat!! 

Julie


----------



## moblee

Good Julie, Look forward to seeing You, Adam & Karl.

We won't be able to leave till about 4:30pm on the Friday & it will be a slow slog at that time of day from Cambridge so we probably won't arrive till 8/9pm.


----------



## bognormike

LadyJ said:


> :roll: :roll: :roll: some mother do have em don't they Boggy :lol: must read the instructions on the rally listings in future
> 
> Jacquie


 8) wonder how many others haven't read it?......

You say about a spot to park up before getting to the rally, there's a good parking spot at the entrance to Hamble marina, overlooking the solent - not quite as salubrious as the park, but you can get some food & a drink in the yacht club. :wink:


----------



## clianthus

bognormike said:


> You say about a spot to park up before getting to the rally, there's a good parking spot at the entrance to Hamble marina, overlooking the solent - not quite as salubrious as the park, but you can get some food & a drink in the yacht club. :wink:


Don't tell everyone about that spot Mike :lol: :wink:


----------



## gaspode

clianthus said:


> Don't tell everyone about that spot Mike :lol: :wink:


Don't worry, he won't be able to park, it'll be full of MHF rally staff. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

bognormike said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll: some mother do have em don't they Boggy :lol: must read the instructions on the rally listings in future
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> 
> 
> 8) wonder how many others haven't read it?......
> 
> You say about a spot to park up before getting to the rally, there's a good parking spot at the entrance to Hamble marina, overlooking the solent - not quite as salubrious as the park, but you can get some food & a drink in the yacht club. :wink:
Click to expand...

Oh big mouth :roll: we were keeping that bit secret :lol:

*NO ARRIVALS AT HAMBLE TILL 5PM PLEASE*

Jacquie


----------



## ladyrunner

moblee said:


> Good Julie, Look forward to seeing You, Adam & Karl.
> 
> We won't be able to leave till about 4:30pm on the Friday & it will be a slow slog at that time of day from Cambridge so we probably won't arrive till 8/9pm.


I doubt that we will get there until between 7-8pm. Can't leave Brighton until 5:30pm then with rush hour traffic delays through Worthing, Littlehampton and Chichester the road will probably be very slow.

Just been checking the train price to Southampton Central. It's only £3.90 return for Adults and £1.95 return for kids. 22 minute duration. Might take a trip into Westquays.

Julie


----------



## dawnwynne

Jacquie,

Could we go on the waiting list should someone cancel? Thanks


----------



## LadyJ

For the pensioners there is a bus that will take you into Southampton from Hamble detailsHERE

*NO ARRIVALS TILL 5PM AT HAMBLE PLEASE*

I see we now have a full house at Hamble  all please pray for some decent weather

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

I take it most of you will be arriving on the Friday at Hamble if* NOT* could you please let me know when you will be arriving just so we are not hanging about all night Friday waiting for you.

If you could pm me with your day of arrival and a rough time please if *NOT* arriving Friday. Thanks

I already know the following folks are not arriving Friday

AndrewandShirley
bongo
dawnwynne

*NO ARRIVALS TILL 5PM AT HAMBLE ON THE FRIDAY PLEASE*

Jacquie


----------



## 96706

Presume that we can all get on site at 5pm, without to much holdup.

Is there not a risk of blocking the main road into Hamble if we all turn up at the same time?


----------



## bognormike

**** said:


> Presume that we can all get on site at 5pm, without to much holdup.
> 
> Is there not a risk of blocking the main road into Hamble if we all turn up at the same time?


 :lol: :lol: That could be interesting! 
See you in the queue 8)


----------



## LadyJ

**** said:


> Presume that we can all get on site at 5pm, without to much holdup.
> 
> Is there not a risk of blocking the main road into Hamble if we all turn up at the same time?


As long as nobody wants to fill up with water we should manage ok without holding the traffic up :lol:

As most of you know its a big field and my rallies are generally chaos but organised chaos :lol: and not everybody will arrive at 5pm on the dot I shouldn't think.

If you all have the correct money for your stay when arriving it would help greatly in moving things along faster.

* NO ARRIVALS TILL 5PM AT HAMBLE PLEASE*

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

I take it most of you will be arriving on the Friday at Hamble if *NOT* could you please let me know when you will be arriving just so we are not hanging about all night Friday waiting for you.

If you could pm me with your day of arrival and a rough time please if *NOT* arriving Friday. Thanks

I already know the following folks are not arriving Friday

AndrewandShirley
bongo
dawnwynne
Invicta

*NO ARRIVALS TILL 5PM AT HAMBLE ON THE FRIDAY PLEASE*

Jacquie


----------



## Invicta

Sorry to keep you waiting Jacquie for a response from us regarding the timing of our arrival. Had to establish the needs of the ambulance service as far as David (the driver!) was concerned. We will be coming on the Saturday (school day also on the Friday for Beverly and Rhiannon), arriving mid afternoon hopefully. We will stay for three nights then if OK, leaving on Tuesday.

Looking forward to Hamble, this will be our third visit there, first one was in 2008 with the C&CC, then with MHF last year.

Rhiannon (now aged 7) is really hoping to meet up with the friends she made there last year.

Peggy


----------



## LadyJ

Ok thanks Peggy 

Any more of you *NOT* arriving on the Friday? if so please let me know a.s.a.p.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Just a reminder that this rally does not start till *5pm on Friday 28th May.*

I would suggest you all bring some leveler's and some bread crates just in case of wet weather, there is a small amount of hardstanding but not enough for 50 vans :roll: well not unless you want to all be very friendly :lol:

If you are not going to make it to Hamble please let me know my mobile number is 0753 863 6122 call or text please DO NOT POST ON HERE as I may not have internet connection there.

Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Jac

I'll post on here anyway. We won't be able to make it to Hamble, unfortunately.

Sorry, folks  

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ

Oh sorry to hear your not coming Geraldandannie  


That leaves one space available if anyone is looking for somewhere to go this coming weekend



Jacquie


----------



## gaspode

As an experiment I've produced a few "rally stickers" for Hamble like the image below. They're about 8.5cm across, made from sticky backed vinyl and are pre-cut with a backing. Cost will be £0.70 each. If you think you might want one go to this thread:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-851088.html#851088


----------



## moblee

I've just checked the weather for Southampton & it was saying 60%
chance of rain most days,seems less likely now. 

http://uk.weather.com/weather/10day-Southampton-UKXX0138


----------



## AndrewandShirley

We are staying nr New Milton and the local forecast for the next few days is cooling down with some chance of rain.

Popped over to Hamble today and the site looks perfect. Tesco, Towsure and Viscount Caravans are all close by. Adj to the site are shops and the all important pub.

Down in Hamble village we found a pub specialising in Rums, now thats where I just might be found one evening.

Looking forward to seeing some old faces again...

We came off J7 of M27 headed towards Soton then follow the signs to Hamble. It was a doddle from there, without even a Sat Nav. J8 is just as easy.


----------



## LadyJ

Well its been ok today here as i'm just up the road from the school  



Jacquie


----------



## sallytrafic

It sounds like Doreen's daughter may have just started labour, anyway the birth is due this weekend. We will be coming but will have to play it by ear over arrival time and or arrival day. Ralies are so much easier to schedule than babies  Have your number LadyJ and will keep you posted if we are not coming late afternoon Friday.


----------



## LadyJ

sallytrafic said:


> It sounds like Doreen's daughter may have just started labour, anyway the birth is due this weekend. We will be coming but will have to play it by ear over arrival time and or arrival day. Ralies are so much easier to schedule than babies  Have your number LadyJ and will keep you posted if we are not coming late afternoon Friday.


Ok Frank no problem hope all goes well with the new arrival to be.

Weather up date it chucked it down all night  but the sun is now out 

Jacquie


----------



## lindyloot

Hi Lady J or anyone who's been before , are there any facilities for emptying the loo?
Many thanks
Lin


----------



## locovan

Yes there is a manhole. Lin as it is a school.


----------



## rayc

locovan said:


> Yes there is a manhole. Lin as it is a school.


Mavis, the term "manhole" is very un PC. In 1990, the city of Sacramento, California officially renamed all their manholes to "maintenance holes" out of concern for the equality of both genders.
Ray


----------



## dawnwynne

LOL Ray!

Have fun tomorrow night all of you that will be there then! I'll see you all Saturday sometime!


----------



## locovan

rayc said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there is a manhole. Lin as it is a school.
> 
> 
> 
> Mavis, the term "manhole" is very un PC. In 1990, the city of Sacramento, California officially renamed all their manholes to "maintenance holes" out of concern for the equality of both genders.
> Ray
Click to expand...

Ok sewer (with a manhole cover) :lol: :lol: :lol:

Chemical disposal :roll:


----------



## clive1821

.. and after finding the disposal point!!! all is well and nice to see so many people here... lets hope the forcast is not corect... enjoy


----------



## DABurleigh

Kennyjay - a brilliant evening; thank you. See you next week in Germany. Happy 45th.

Mavis & Ray - Thank you too. Hope you had a memorable time.

Linda - you make me laugh with the tears rolling down my face. Please continue!

MHF - it is a privilege to have you as my friends.

Dave


----------



## dawnwynne

Glad everyone is having a good time. Unfortunately we are having a few MH issues so couldn't make it.  

Happy anniversary Mavis and Ray! We'll have to catch you next time for a celebratory drink!

Have fun everyone!


----------



## locovan

What a brill rally ---it was great and we have danced the night away.
Thankyou to all the MHF members for making that the best.
Kenny you did a wonderful turn and kept us dancing and laughing.
Thanks to all my little helpers you were great to.
We have another evening of full entertainment and there is loads of food and drink left so come on lets have another partyxxxx


----------



## bognormike

a very pleasant day here at Hamble le Rice, most people have been lazing around, discussing last night's events(!), and generally relaxing in the sunshine (out of the wind :roll: ). 

A very entertaining night last night, thanks everybody for their efforts.... 8)


----------



## locovan

The field is very quiet everyone is having a lie in I think.
Is everyone shattered after so much food, wine and games last night.
What a rally we sure will remeber this one.


----------



## Sundial

*Hamble Rally*

 A very big thank you to everyone who made this Rally so special - almost no rain to worry about despite the forecast. Thanks Jacquie and John for marshalling; Ray and Mavis for a wonderful evening buffet on Saturday, have a wonderful day on 4th; great entertainment by Kenny - really look forward to hearing you again; to Linda who thinks of the most amazing stunts and had me crippled with laughter and most of all thanks to everyone for being such great company.

Here's to the next time!!!!!!!!!!!

Sundial
Jean and Terry


----------



## clive1821

Thanks to everyone at the rally, was very good we did enjoy all the weekend.... looking forward to seeing you all again soon


----------



## DABurleigh

Well, mainly for those who weren't there, here's a flavour of Saturday evening:
http://picasaweb.google.com/DABurleigh/DropBox#

A cracking, slickly organised and run, and memorable rally. Thanks to marshals Jen & Ken, Jac & John.

Dave


----------



## Codfinger

*Hamble*

Great to meet everyone again and many thanks to the organisers who made our stay possible, Hamble is a nice location to spend a few days chilling out with the country park next door and walks down to Southampton water .
Chris+Julie


----------



## rayc

*A great rally*

Many thanks to Jackie, Jenny, John and Ken for organising and stewarding a great rally. Saturday night was a fantastic do, with many thanks to Kenny for his entertaining, but of course special thanks to Mavis and Ray for organising such a great spread and party. Ray & Lesley


----------



## sparky_speedy

Hi

Thanks to Jackie & John, Jen & Ken for a lovely well turned out rally. Saturday night's festivities were good too. Well done Mavis and Ray.

We're back to work today and its raining in London so I don't mind leaving you all having a few extra days enjoying yourselves.

Deb and Paul x


----------



## hymerhome

My thanks to everyone for making my weekend at the Hamble Primary School a memorable one.

Special thanks are due to those who helped me arrive without extraneous luggage  :lol: :roll: 

and to the person who checked I was OK last night, because my van door was left open for my cat. 

To Mavis and Ray for providing the generous amount of food and drink for Saturday and Kennyjay for entertaining us.

Not forgetting LadyJ and John for being marshalls and Jenny for the picture quiz.

Looking forward to seeing you all again, wherever.


Ann


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Home safe and sound! Thanks all for a cracking weekend at this rally. We are looking to place this event on our calendar for next year. 

Especially to Jacquie, John, Jenny and Ken for marshalling the weekend. 

Congratulations to Mavis and Ray on their celebration on Saturday night.

A couple of days at work now until we travel to Stratford.....hard life!  

Keith and Ros


----------



## bognormike

sorry we didn't say goodbye to all those left this morning, but we thought we might get some dirty looks if we knocked on the doors.... :roll: 

Just to echo the sentiments of those posting before - great weekend (despite the weather on Saturday!), and thanks to all the staff & helpers who made it such an enjoyable weekend.
we also had our fix of Howards Way!.




And could these two be long lost relations???? :roll: :idea:


----------



## lindyloot

Arrived home safely. Many thanks to Jackie and John, Jen and Ken for organising such a great rally , hope it will be repeated next year. Congratulations and thanks to Mavis and Ray for the buffet on saturday evening. Thanks to Kenny J, Ken and all who took part in the entertainment, brill night.Great meet up with old friends and make new ones.
Rich and Lin


----------



## jasonb

Thanks to all for a really great rally. Sandie and I really appreciated the efforts of the organisers. Saturday night was good fun and even Sunday night (when I left my winning raffle ticket in the van )was a good laugh. I echo everything that has been said before me and look forward to the next one. Great stuff!!! many thanks

Ed and Sandie
& Mollie


----------



## litcher

Thanks to all for a great weekend, especially Jacqui and John, Jenny & Ken and Mavis and Ray.

Arrived home to a full (but dirty) dishwasher and an empty sink so things are gradually improving! :lol: 

Viv


----------



## moblee

Just arrived home ourselves thoroughly enjoyed ourselves (They just keep getting better)  

Mavis and Ray thanks for sharing your 50th Anniversary with us all on Saturday night, Truly special I loved the pictures on your cakes.


----------



## locovan

Tesco did us proud with the three cakes.
Im so pleased you all enjoyed the party and Im so pleased we chose Hamble to celebrate.
Thankyou all for your love and wishes and cards and presents it made our time special.
Thanks to all my helpers that worked so hard right through Saturday with a Special thanks to Linda and to Kenny who entertained us.
Of coarse Gaspode for your extra special verses of George Formby.
Everything was perfect as nothing went wrong did it.
Cant wait for my Diamond one now. :lol: 
Thanks to Ray for putting up with me for 50 years (though I wont tell you that to your face) :wink: 
Love and kisses xx


----------



## sallytrafic

Just back home after visiting Mum to be enroute, (note 'to be').

Just like to add our thanks to Jen Jacq Ken Mavis Rav Kenny etc etc 

I'll put up some photos later 

A very good rally.


----------



## Invicta

Got back later than expected as son-in-law David was sick ++ most of the Tuesday. No, it wasn't all the drink he had on Monday evening, before anyone gets the wrong idea, he only had 1 beer the whole weekend, he is practically teetotal!

We had a thoroughly enjoyable weekend, made extra special by Mavis and Ray's Golden Wedding celebrations. Those who couldn't make Hamble missed a really good gathering.

This has been our third visit to Hamble, the second with MHF. We find it a very pleasant site with plenty around to see and do. We even managed a visit to the new Go Outdoors store at Southampton. Much bigger than Towsure down the road but we felt it didn't cater for motorhomers in the same way.

David was in his element to have found the Eastleigh Lakeside Steam Railway on Monday. For the railway enthusiasts this is a dual gauge 10¼" / 7¼" miniature railway running from its main station, Eastleigh Parkway, to Monks Brook Halt. Trains are normally steam hauled except the last trains of the day. It was a Thomas the Tank Engine Day so David made sure 7 year old daughter Rhiannon accompanied him. She wasn't that keen to do so as she has 'grown out' of Thomas and his friends she says! Thanks to which ever MHFer told me about the railway at the Sunday evening gathering at Hamble.

I am no good at remembering names these days. In fact could I make one suggestion for future MHF gatherings? This is to have some form of introductory session for members? I knew locovan, Bognormike, LadyJ, Clianthus, Redsonja and Salleytrafic at Hamble but the rest were quite unknown to me. David and I did sit next to Happycampers at the party so they are now known to me. I was asking others if they knew who everyone was and they were in the same boat as me!

I would like to add my thanks to the rally organisers and to Mavis and Ray for the very memorable golden wedding celebration party on the Saturday evening.

On a more serious note, I do hope that the owner cleared up the very large deposit their dog had left on the corner by the manhole cover. I spotted it just as we were leaving on Tuesday evening. I did ask the lady who was in the area to let Jacquie know about it. Being a responsible dog owner I would have dealt with it myself but we were in a hurry to get home in the daylight and I couldn't expect David to wait any longer as he wanted to get home as quickly as possible as he had been ill all day.

Now planning to meet with Mavis and Ray again on Saturday afternoon at the motorhome parking area at the New Dover Road Canterbury Park and Ride (just down the road from me) where Jock and Rita will be staying. Anyone else planning to be there?!


----------



## gaspode

Hi All

Thanks for all the compliments on behalf of Jen and myself, pleased you all enjoyed the rally (especially Mavis and Ray).

Just to put the cream on the cake, I've just paid in £74 to the MHF "Help for Heroes" charity appeal. This donation is listed as "anonymous" but comprises half the money raised by Mavis and Ray in their raffle (£56.50) and half the money raised on the bingo games (£17.50), the other half being donated to MHF Rally Group funds.

Many thanks to all those who bought/sold the raffle tickets, donated prizes, played bingo or helped out on the day.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Well thank you all for coming and making it a very good rally for John & myself, Iv'e never had so many helpers all wanting to do something it was just brilliant of you all  

I would like to thank KENNYJAY for his usual expert entertainment .

Locovan Mavis & Ray for putting on a smashing spread which lasted 2 days and also doing the raffle.

Rayc Ray and Lesley who both helped out with anything that wanted doing along with Brillopad Denis & Brenda, and I didn't have to shout at Dennis once he really was a very good boy :lol: thanks Den.

Happyrunner Linda who was her usual nutty self and Mike who was his usual charming self

Thedoc Kevin & Andy for taking charge of Kenny's equipment and also helping out where ever.

Pepe Mick for calling the bingo

Last but not least me mates Clianthus & Gaspode Jen for doing the picture thingy and quiz, and Ken for taking charge of the hall.

I'm glad you all enjoyed it so make a note for the same time at Hamble next year, but it will be a bring your own grub if you want a party night :lol: 

Thanks all

Jacquie & John

PS just one complaint I did find several lots of dog poo after you all left and picked it up with having 4 dogs myself I could have well done without it :roll:


----------



## sallytrafic

I picked up three extra lots in the corridor between our van and moblee's on Wednesday. Upon inspection at least one was fox poo. Plus about 100 items of litter after the rubbish men collected the contents of the skips v early that morning, whose spread was fox or squirrel assisted.


----------



## moblee

Thank you Frank...My chester was blamed at one point,but I have to watch him *ALL* the time as he is a *vicious* dog (Joke) :roll: :lol:


----------



## locovan

Something visited us in the night and finished the dinner that Louis had left.
There were black hairs on the plate and wondered if it was a Badger.


----------



## moblee

locovan said:


> Something visited us in the night and finished the dinner that Louis had left.
> There were black hairs on the plate and wondered if it was a Badger.


 8O Perhaps it was one of these wild cats (puma's) that you read about now & again 

Scavenging food & sh*tt*ng everywhere :lol:


----------



## locovan

moblee said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something visited us in the night and finished the dinner that Louis had left.
> There were black hairs on the plate and wondered if it was a Badger.
> 
> 
> 
> 8O Perhaps it was one of these wild cats (puma's) that you read about now & again
> 
> Scavenging food & sh*tt*ng everywhere :lol:
Click to expand...

You never know 8O 
That will teach me to leave Louis's plate outside at night.

More Photos here click on them as some are videos
http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/rays70mail/HambleGoldenWeddingJune201002#


----------



## moblee

locovan said:


> That will teach me to leave Louis's plate outside at night.


Well you did provide food for *Everyone* at Hamble Mavis :lol:

Lovely photo's mavis who took them ? Was it Ramos ?


----------



## locovan

Yes it was ramos that took them.
I loved the Shopping Centre at Southampton as it looked like a Liner inside with the different decks.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

I forgot to mention me very special Bingo caller Pepe Mick for his usual dyslexic bingo calling many thanks Mick 

Photo album now in the galleryHERE if you would all like to add your photos to it please.

Jacquie


----------

